

Godaddy shows a lower price while not logged in to your account - waltz

In the checkout stage when buying a .com domain for a year, without being logged into my account, I'm presented with this price:<p>http://i.imgur.com/CBUTCpg.png<p>As soon as I log in to be able to make the purchase I'm presented with this new price:<p>http://i.imgur.com/7lguXls.png<p>Everything being the same between the two. The lower than usual price is due to a promo code, which is applied to both of them.
======
glitch273
Solution: Stop using Godaddy and sponsoring their awful business practices.

~~~
buraksarica
What is the alternative? (simple & cheap may be?)

~~~
yen223
I have been using NameCheap for about a year now. No issues so far.

~~~
austengary
NameCheap has been excellent. Moved over following the wake of the SOPA
fiasco. No regrets. In fact, the move should have been sooner. Their service
is far the superior.

------
will_brown
I signed up for GoDaddy $9.99/month hosting and after the first month this
went up to $14.99 without notice.

What is worse, is I called GoDaddy b/c my website is so slow to load (see:
www.ommageo.com) and I wanted to know if they could recommend one of their VPS
that would run my website faster - instead they said they would look into my
current hosting and openly admitted there was a known issue with the shared
server I was currently using. I asked if they would take my domain off the
"known server with problems" and they said no, so I asked for a discount since
I am paying for a service they knew was defective and never notified me - the
rep. said I would get a 15% discount but that is when my price jumped from
9.99/month the first month to 14.99/month for the past 3 months.

------
andrewhillman
I've seen this. I used a 99 cent .com code last night. It didn't work and I
logged out. Then they flashed a banner telling me to grab a 99 cent domain. So
I logged back in and grabbed it.

------
jameswyse
I'm a big fan of gandi.net - I'll never use godaddy again.

<http://www.gandi.net/no-bullshit>

------
fakeer
I confirm this. Also, outside the checkout page or domain search page what
they show is an entirely different price from when you move forward to
purchase it(even before logging in). On their just one website, any sub-domain
- I tried with GoDaddy India pages - there are more than 2 prices at least,
for a TLD registration, on different pages.

I've raised at least 3-4 tickets in the past and all the answers came ending
in something like "this policy" "that policy" "certain offer is valid from
this or that or sth else". You ask simple questions using bullet list(I've
tried this), they answer(instead of a YES/NO) an entirely different matter and
always linking to those irritating policy/pricing page links which I had
referred to them in the first place and had asked them questions based upon
that.

Feels like I asked population of Alaska and the support rep replied Tom
Cruise's educational background with Wikipedia links. This is exactly how
frustratingly their customer support replies.

But this was before they _came out_.

Now, I've blocked "godaddy.*" from my computer and I do this for websites
which I find worthy of the honour.

